# Rhodes MkII 73



## prophead (May 25, 2012)

I have a 79'/80' Rhodes electric piano that I have been asked to sell. Trying to figure out fair market value & where to find the right marketing vehicle. Is there a musicians forum locally or should I just gamble with c/l. Piano is in perfect working order I am told. Case top has some wear & tear. I'll post a pic & if anyone has input thanks in advance since I'm not a musician.


----------



## drstephennix (Feb 16, 2012)

start looking around on ebay and craigslist to see how much they are selling for and you can get your price from that. Or call a local music store and ask them.


----------



## prophead (May 25, 2012)

drstephennix said:


> start looking around on ebay and craigslist to see how much they are selling for and you can get your price from that. Or call a local music store and ask them.


Thanks


----------

